# Hola VPN and casting catch up TV



## Gfplux (Jun 27, 2016)

Hello,
I have been using (paying) for Hola VPN for nearly two years. I am very happy with it as it allows me to watch catch up TV outside the Uk using my IPad.
One problem is that it will not let me cast the programme to my TV using my google dongle.
I get the message "content not available in your location".
I understand why as it would appear to me that when I cast the content it recognises my router which of course is saying it is in Luxembourg
How easy is it to get the router to work with the VPN.
There must be a work around.
Help please.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Have a look at a service like unlocator.com - that would sort out your "problem"!
Cheers
Steve


----------

